# Wait ! What's my password ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know Bigd had trouble remembering his password to get on and give us this news, just a couple things I do to keep active here without having to tax my brain.

The first thing I do is check the box when signing in that says "remember me". I also have the site "bookmarked" So all I do is open my bookmarks and click on PT and Voila I'm on. This should not be used at your work computer or if you share a computer with someone you don't want seeing what you wrote here (wife, GF, kids, etc.) The checked box works for many other sites too. The bookmark works for all sites (again use discretion).

As we all, welll most of us have smart cell phones, I use an App called "dashlane" there is a free version. (I'm cheap) You have a master password and a PIN number It will ask you for one of them every time you log in to it. It stores all your passwords, just enter the web sites name and your password. It costs you nothing and you always have it with you. There is a place to enter notes on each entry as well. I use it for things like my username, account number for utility bills and such. Not my bank account so don;t get any ideas. I worked hard for that $52.27.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some good tips there, though I don't have any of that modern stuff I do have electricity and a 6 volt crank phone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check the box and bookmark the site ! Or...use a piece of charcoal to write your password on a shovel.

See, I got you covered buddy !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Always helpful , thank you sir !!


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Great way to set your accounts up . I do mine the same way makes it much easier when one has a bunch of accounts.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hassell, you have a 6 volt crank phone, I envy you man !!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> hassell, you have a 6 volt crank phone, I envy you man !!


Yup ,lucky man .. its one of the few things in Canada that the govt cant improve on . If you dont believe it just ask them .


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Don for the info. I have everything saved in a note book i keep. I just never remember which one it is because I have changed it so many times. I will try the bookmark thing but have put so much in it that it takes 20 minutes to find something. I have saved so many things only to realize I dont know where it went once I saved it. I am good with VCR's though!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL VCR's......

If you open your bookmarks page and move your cursor down to PT then it is highlighted, then hold your left click down move your cursor to the top. You'll see that the "Predator Hunting-callin" line moves with your cursor. once you get it to the top....yes, the TOP, let go of your left click button. It should now stay at the top. Feel free to move all your other frequently visited sites in BELOW it. That will not remember your password though. I believe dashlane has a PC version as well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rodney, glad to hear someone else still has VCR's lol People look at me funny though when I get out the 8 track player and start rocking !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You and Rodney are not alone Ed, on the VCR that is.


----------

